# Another new member.



## ElwoodPDowd

Hello everyone,
On my second marriage now (first one 30 years, second one 12 years).
Living in the tropics with my wife, son and the rabbits.
It's a hot, sunny afternoon and everyone is sitting outside on the patio.


----------



## Personal

Hello, cute rabbits.


----------



## Enigma32

Welcome to the site!


----------



## MattMatt

Welcome!


----------



## LisaDiane

ElwoodPDowd said:


> Hello everyone,
> On my second marriage now (first one 30 years, second one 12 years).
> Living in the tropics with my wife, son and the rabbits.
> It's a hot, sunny afternoon and everyone is sitting outside on the patio.
> View attachment 77910


Did you name the white one Harvey...?? Lol!!!


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

LisaDiane said:


> Did you name the white one Harvey...?? Lol!!!


How did you guess?


----------



## LisaDiane

ElwoodPDowd said:


> How did you guess?


He's in your avatar!!!


----------

